# Sprayer Recomendations



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

Quick backstory. I bought house about a year ago, formerly living in an apartment/zero lawn care. After moving, the first suImmer was just a small push mower on .5 acre of lawn, did not enjoy at all. This season, upgraded to a riding mower, John Deere LX277AWS, older, but the price was right and I needed a mower for all the accessories I wanted. Since then, I've acquired a lawn sweeper, core aerator, and dethatcher

Anyways, onto the actual question. I sprayed the entire lawn for dandelions with 2,4D with a 4 gallon, hand pump sprayer I borrowed from a friend, also did not enjoy. So, should I get a 4 gallon battery powered sprayer, or build my own push sprayer? I don't really want a tow behind sprayer becase my garage has become quite full with all the other lawn stuff. I'm a pretty handy guy and would have all winter to build said push sprayer. My main goal would be for pre-m, liquid fertizer, and maybe spot 2,4D.

If I did get a battery powered sprayer, I've heard good things about the M4. Is it twice as good as the $100 chapin battery powered sprayer at walmart


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would make a push sprayer. 3 nozzles would do a 60in pass, I did 15k with mine the other day and it went rather easy. 8 gallon northstar tank and a 2.2gpm pump.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> I would make a push sprayer. 3 nozzles would do a 60in pass, I did 15k with mine the other day and it went rather easy. 8 gallon northstar tank and a 2.2gpm pump.


Sounds exactly like what I would want/need in a sprayer. Do you have a parts list and maybe a picture?

I looked at @g01fer41ife build and that also looked like a promising build.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I just finished my build and that was the best thing I had done for my lawn care minus cutting with a reel mower. Cut my spray time from 2.5 hours to 1 hour plus no manual pumping! I used a parts list from @wardconnor. You should watch this video:

[url/] 



 
There is also a parts list in the description of the video.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

g01fer41ife said:


> I just finished my build and that was the best thing I had done for my lawn care minus cutting with a reel mower. Cut my spray time from 2.5 hours to 1 hour plus no manual pumping! I used a parts list from @wardconnor. You should watch this video:
> 
> [url/]
> 
> ...


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I had a 4 gallon pump backpack sprayer. It took me roughly 2.5 hours to spray 18k sq ft. Yes just adjust the quantities. I can email you my parts list if you want it. Just send me a pm. Now I'm down to 45minutes to an hour to spray 18k sq ft with the 3 nozzle boom setup.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Dont kid yourself folks. This sprayer kicks some serious butt. You would just modify the boom and number of nozzles that you need for your application.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

Dang, I just did a dry run of all the parts. $175 for the boom parts, $215 for the tank, pump, battery and muck cart. Plus all the misc fab supplies for the actual boom and mods to the muck cart.

:shock:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

The_Beast said:


> Dang, I just did a dry run of all the parts. $175 for the boom parts, $215 for the tank, pump, battery and muck cart. Plus all the misc fab supplies for the actual boom and mods to the muck cart.
> 
> :shock:


This lawn game is as expensive as you want to make it. Buying or building a sprayer is definitely the way to go.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

I think I just bought a 16 gallon Northstar ATV sprayer. It has a 2.2 gpm/70 psi pump with a boom less sprayer / spot wand. It was only $70, which is the cost of a pump by itself! It's like a free tank, wand and boom!

Hopefully the "boom" works well otherwise upgrade to a 3 nozzle boom (if that does happen, hopefully the 2.2gpm pump can keep up, otherwise a pump upgrade).

I plan on strapping it to the mower for now and seeing if I like that. If not DIYish push sprayer.


----------



## Jim Cushman (Jul 30, 2020)

Just got a sprayer for my JD! 25 gallon, 3 nozzle boom and hand wand.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

^ Looks sharp! That's what my end goal my be if I like the mower spraying option (push cart if I don't)^

So, the pump was bad on the tank, so the guy sold it to me for $25. Not a steal, but still pretty good for a $60 tank, $20 wand and $20 "boom".

I ordered a 4gpm Everflo pump last night as a replacement. I hope to have it up and running soon to test the "boom" that came with it, or if my winter project is going to be a teejet 3 nozzle boom


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go0dF4C_LtY[/media]

I got my pump last night and did a quick test, looks good! Tonight is to test the spray pattern to see if the "boom" it came with is worth anything. If it's not, teejet boom. Also will be testing if I like it strapped to the back, or if I need a push setup.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

Got the rig up and running with a janky 2x4 setup, alligator clips and my battery tender cable.

Worked pretty good and I think I can get the accuracy I want while still riding. More testing tomorrow


----------

